# Guildford Open 2018 (UK)



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Guildford Open 2018


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 18, 2018)

Is this a new record for fewest posts in a UK comp thread, other than the comp(s) that didn't even get a thread.

3x3: Managed 1 good avg, in the finals... Which I somehow made (21st with 12.61, then 23rd with 13.65)
2x2: 4.95 was +2 which would have given 3.85 avg (not PB) and finals 
4x4: Marcus's cube is pretty good. Finally a sub 40 but bad averages
5x5: I'll just blame the cubes I borrowed
OH: Marcus's cube is pretty good. Great avg in finals despite the last two... and I could have podiumed with a good solve on one of the last two? Seriously?
Feet: Good single followed by 9 bad singles. Good avg coming soon...
Mega: I can't believe I missed finals because I was practicing feet. Probably would have been bad anyway based on the first round (although 1:31 was good)
Pyra: Yay PB single
Skewb: Yay everything was rubbish
Sq1: I did need CSP, for the finals at least
Multi: Should have competed considering how bad the podium was TBH


----------

